# Difference in 5500 and 5600 finish?



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

Is there a difference in the black color on the 105 5500 and 5600 parts? I have a pair of black 5600 shifters and a black 5600 crank and wanted an all black derailleur. I've noticed that the 5600 drailleurs have a silver cage which I dislike. So my question is whether the black on the 5500 derailleurs is the exact match to the black on the 5600. Also, my crank doesn't seem black at all, more like a dark ice finish.


----------

